# Help Needed



## JessicaL121 (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm new to IBS suffered for a few months now of extreme tummy aches and not being able to use the loo. I've had blood tests and awaiting for my celiac tests to come back they've decided to put it down to IBS and gave me a list on things I can have and what I should try and avoid so thought I'd give it a go.

So what I'm asking is does anybody have easy ways of making new foods that will help me I've googled and other things but nothings setting me off, absolutely clueless seem to have got breakfast sorted but nothing for lunch and tea. Just want simple things to make but I dunno where to start like for example pastas and rice that don't contain wheat is a pain cause I don't actually know what I'm looking for!


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Gluten free pasta is an option...made of rice or corn. I like Doves Farm do the best gf pasta.

But I have to say in the early days I found it aggravated my symptoms.

Look up the fodmap diet.

Ask yr Gastro to test you for fructose malabsorption.

Where in the UK are you?


----------

